# Good Camera suggestions for Close-ups



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

Can anyone give me good camera suggestions for closeups of fish, that is relatively inexpensive (like less than $400). Are there any good ones for that price? I have looked at the different brands and kinds, but I don't really know what I'm looking for. What should I be looking for in a camera for clear close-up shots?

Thanks in advance!
Kristin


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kristin,
Look for a camera that has a "macro" mode. That's what you'll use to focus on very small things, very closely.

Then just get what fits your budget and preferences. Whatever happens, play with what you are going to get before you buy it. The store shouldn't have any problem with either lending you a memory card or letting you use your own. This way you can make sure it fits you and the controls are easy to use.


----------

